# Traveling with a Waking Stick



## kstar55 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello!

I am about to travel with my mother and she needs a walking stick for support. We will be walking a lot and I want to make sure she is comfortable. I found a folding walking cane and I was wondering if these are safe for extended use while traveling. I am not looking forward to deal with TSA. I believe it says on their website that this is not a problem to travel with a walking stick, I just don't know if they have a problem with a folding one, is there anyone here that can help me with this?

Thank you!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

My gf has a folding cane that she's put quite a few miles on and it has held up well, so I don't think that should be a worry.

As for the TSA, I really can't imagine it would be a problem. I peeked at their website as well, and it just said that the cane must be x-rayed at the check point.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You're probably fine as long as it doesn't look like a weapon. An off-the-shelf folding cane shouldn't be a problem.
Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

My daughter flew from UK to CANADA taking a chest high staff with a Spaniel topper, this she was taking for a friend she was visiting (I Had made it for a present). When she contacted the airline re travelling with it they said if a stick is needed for support they cannot refuse but it will have to be scanned,

when going through the security she got preferential treatment and asked if she needed to sit whilst the stick was going through xray, - all in all a pleasant expierience (says she might use one again  )


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have traveled many miles with a cane. Never had a issue. It should not be a problem.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would think that as a cane is considered a medical device there should be no problems


----------

